
Hong Kong’s Hard-Core Protesters Take Justice into Their Own Hands - SZJX
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/07/world/asia/hong-kong-protesters-masks-violence.html
======
jkachmar
I’m going to just pull from two of Maciej Cegłowski‘s tweets on this article
(@Pinboard on Twitter, idlewords here):

> This is a really tendentious article by the New York Times that makes me
> question their other Hong Kong coverage. The story the past week isn't an
> increase in violence by protesters against people; it's a police rampage in
> which cops shot two schoolkids.

> There is incredible journalism being done here, including by @nytimes
> reporters, but what reaches the front page is bad. David Brooks bullshit,
> articles like this on "escalating violence", descriptions of emergency law
> as a "measured step". And we have no public editor to turn to

Both from this thread:
[https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/1181240398603112449](https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/1181240398603112449)

~~~
stunt
It's not black or white. Large scale protest without proper leadership can
really get out of control by a few small groups. It is probably a mixture of
riot control tactics and violence from smaller groups of protesters that don't
follow any leadership and overreact without proper strategy.

~~~
joelx
The Communist Party of China has throughout the protest been dressing up their
agents like protesters and having them do bad things. I'm sure there are a few
bad apples among the protesters, but I bet most of what you're seeing is
actually government agents.

------
scohesc
It's tough to say what's actually going on here, and this is exactly what
mainland China wants.

Are these protesters mainland Chinese hired by China to organize and promote
violence to damage the credibility of the protest?

Are these protesters Hong Kong natives who are extremely tired of the bullshit
that mainland China is forcing on their country, and the mask ban + months of
protests without results are starting to get to them?

We might have a Tienanmen Square 2: Electric Boogaloo soon if this keeps up.

